# Ebay advice



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

so,If recently bought a few items on ebay, and I wanted to start selling some stuff. Only thing is Im confused about somethings, mainly shipping. Like how do i find the price of shipping the item Im going to sell, how would I actually go about shipping it, etc. I figured some here would know. thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

e bay is evil


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

good to know...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have sold a number items on ebay before. They have a built in program based upon USPS costs. You type in size, weight etc and it figures the approximate cost for you. Its is usually pretty close. If you are concerned, to be safe, add a 10 - 15 % of what they quote. If the buyer wants something special, like overnight or UPS, then you can work out those details through email, but post it in your ad whether or not you are willing to do special requests. I know a lot of people hate ebay, but it is a great place to find unique or out of print items, or to sell such items. I am not one to try to use it as an income device, but some people do pretty well at it, I guess. I just use it to support my collecting addictions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What jaege said I believe UPS and the US Postal Service web sites also have tools on their web sites that will let you come up with shipping costs, or at least close approximations.

Spooky1 and I used to do a lot of buying on eBay and rarely had a bad experience with a seller. We haven't been on the site for a long time, mostly because we have too much stuff now It can be addictive.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Give me a call. it's just too lengthy to type!!!

I'll give you all that I use it for.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

would that be at the business number?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I made a few thousand on it last year. Helped a lot since I was laid off!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I just do a flate rate thru usps.


----------

